# Scrapin the Coast June 24,26,27,28



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody going to the most amazing carshow on the planet? 
This is in Biloxi Ms. *June 24,25,26,27*
Great show if no one has ever been before. 
Lots of dropped vehicles with amazing paint jobs and stereos. Even some amazing stereo only cars. If anyone wants to hang out before the show and do some last minute tuning while down there just pm me and we can see if we can set something up.

Scrapin The Coast | 2010


----------

